# Polite Suggestions Please



## tomb1960 (16 Oct 2007)

On holiday with Mrs B and the B-ettes last summer I slipped my lease on a couple of mornings to go on two guided mountain-bike rides. I had never been on a mountain bike before, but I had about the best fun with my clothes on I've had for years. I thought it was the location (Greece), holiday spirit etc, but it's now several months since our return and the yearning to ride an MTB again has not left me! What bike should I buy (the holiday ones were Gary Fisher)? I wouldn't get out on it too often, I already own 4 bikes so a 5th may proove domestically (both politically and in terms of storage!) tricky, I live in Birmingham (not noted for it's off road riding unless you know different), I just want something I could occasionally have a bit of a blast on, I'd prefer to have your thoughts rather than stipulate a budget. Any sensible suggestions will be gratefully received. I have read the What MTB thread and to be honest got a bit confused.


----------



## domtyler (16 Oct 2007)

Buy a MTB mag this lunch time.


----------



## twowheelsgood (16 Oct 2007)

To play it safe, just go for a mid-market hardtail from one of the established names (Kona, Specialized, Trek etc), probably one aimed at the XC (cross country) market. They are all much the same until you get to the high-end. Spend at least £350 if you can. Don't consider full-suspension until you hit the £700-£800 arena. You don't need it but boy is it fun!

Aim for components Deore level or above but don't be dazzled by too much bling. It's all good. Look out for nasty "own brand" cranksets put on to save money. The bontrager select on my gary fisher is flexy and horrible. Shimano hollotech is much nicer. 

Insist on a fork with 100mm travel, any more is not normally necessary (and indeed can be a handicap) for cross country or the "odd blast". Look for at least a pre-load and rebound control. A lock-out is also extremely nice to have for hard surfaces, climbing and smoother trails.

Go for hydraulic (no cable) disk brakes. The rim vs disk on MTB argument was won years ago.

Be prepared to change the saddle or tyres to suit your needs (true for any bike).

Other than that aim for simple and light where possible.


----------



## simon_adams_uk (16 Oct 2007)

Ditto the advice above - light and simple is the aim. Have you considered 2nd hand (eBay)?

If you're not going to get too seriously into MTBing then getting disc brakes isn't totally necessary. They are very good though!

S


----------



## tomb1960 (16 Oct 2007)

Hugely helpful advice, and just what I was hoping for, thank you!


----------



## mondobongo (27 Oct 2007)

Living in Birmingham you are not a million miles from Cannock Chase plenty of nice riding over there, be it purpose built trail Follow the Dog or off piste if you can get a local to show you around.


----------



## Crackle (27 Oct 2007)

twowheelsgood said:


> ....Go for hydraulic (no cable) disk brakes. The rim vs disk on MTB argument was won years ago....



Mind if I ask a question to enhance your thread tomb1960 and ask what the major difference is between cable and hydraulic in terms of performance etc...


----------



## User482 (29 Oct 2007)

Crackle said:


> Mind if I ask a question to enhance your thread tomb1960 and ask what the major difference is between cable and hydraulic in terms of performance etc...



Cable disc brakes have the same drawbacks as cable rims brakes - the cable gets dirty/ rusty and hinders performance. As they're at the budget end of the market they also tend to be heavy and not as well made. My hydraulic Hope brakes are fit & forget - they just need a service every couple of years.


----------



## barq (6 Nov 2007)

I suspect that for most people good quality and appropriate length travel (for the terrain) full suspension is more fun than hardtail or fully rigid. But I know a few people who just don't get on with suspension almost on principle. It's fair enough... my best bike is a full suspension MTB, but sometimes I prefer to ride hardtail or even fully rigid.


----------



## User482 (7 Nov 2007)

User76 said:


> I ride off-road sometimes. One of the guys in our group spent £1950 on a full-sus Marin to replace his hardtail last winter, around this time. I would not be exaggarating if I said he has ridden it maybe 15 timesn He says it takes all the fun out of going off-road and he wishes he had spent half the money on a really good hardtail!!!!! He even took his old bike to Wales for the weekend when we went earlier in the year!!!




I found the opposite - I can ride downhill faster, and fall off less with full suspension. Technical climbs are also easier.


----------

